# Failure to write



## Onerider (Dec 18, 2011)

I have a 7D and today I noticed, when I downloaded,  that it failed to write 9-12 images to the card. Has anyone else seen this happen before? I shot more later and they were written.

Thnx


----------



## mwcfarms (Dec 18, 2011)

Faulty card?


----------



## Derrel (Dec 18, 2011)

Did you turn the power off while the camera was writing from the buffer and to the storage card??? That is a very common occurrence with all brands of d-slr.

I have at times, had some weird problems with Canons when switching between Folders. At one time, Canon d-slr's would only hold 100 images per folder,and then a new folder would be created...the doggone 20D, if being shot on long sequences (track meet) would often malfunction on the LAST frame within each new folder, and write a PARTIAL file, which was corrupt, in complete,unusable, and then would write the completed file in the next folder.


----------



## Onerider (Dec 18, 2011)

I didn't turn the power off until I got to the truck. I just formatted the card and shot another 50 images. They all got written. Oh well, I didn't loose anything I can't redo.
Thanks for the ideas.


----------



## SCraig (Dec 18, 2011)

If it truly did fail to write the photos, in other words you are absolutely certain that they were taken and didn't just get "Lost In The Shuffle", then I'd recommend that you find out what caused it now rather than later when the shots really count.


----------



## Onerider (Dec 18, 2011)

I have run 2 rounds of 50 shots in high speed and they all worked. I screwed up somewhere, somehow I guess.
SCraig, I see you're from Nashville and ride bikes. I'm in Altamont and ride a Goldwing. Your website is nice.


----------



## SCraig (Dec 18, 2011)

Onerider said:


> I have run 2 rounds of 50 shots in high speed and they all worked. I screwed up somewhere, somehow I guess.
> SCraig, I see you're from Nashville and ride bikes. I'm in Altamont and ride a Goldwing. Your website is nice.


Cool!  Another rider from Tennessee around here.  You live in some gorgeous country, I've been through there several times.  Great place for a rider and photographer.


----------

